# Is there anywhere I can buy a pistol online



## FarmboyBill

I don't get out much anymore, and I cant stand and walk through the Tulsa gun shows anymore


----------



## hunter63

Google is your friend...
Many friends use Bud's Gun's
https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php

Enter what you want, provide a FFL person....
I you don't have one...you can look one up....most site havea "this is a local dealer." and give you the info.
They will know what rule you need to follow....
Transfer fees, background checks, and shipping usually about $60 bucks.


----------



## IMFoghorn

Bud's mentioned by hunter63 is good place to look. Centerfire Systems https://www.centerfiresystems.com/c-137-firearms.aspx#Pg0|Ca139| has a lot of choices both new and used.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

yes and no , yes you can buy it online , but you can't take delivery of it without going to a dealer to take care of the paper work.

since you have to go to the dealer any way try just calling them and telling them what you want , remember they charge a transfer fee for them filing the background check on guns they are receiving for you from online purchases , often they can come very close to the online price then you are supporting them with the full profit for the gun often this is only a few dollar more , keeping small local shops around and in business is good then you have places to buy ammo and other things.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Budsgunshop.com
Kygunco.com
Grabagun.com
Gunbroker.com

Take your pick. Like Pete said you have to have it shipped to an FFL, making you have to go to the gun store anyway. I am lucky enough to know people with their FFL that don't charge vets for transfers, I usually buy them a box of beer though for their time and drink it with them!


----------



## hunter63

Beer comes in a box...????
Thought wine (the good stuff) was in a box....beer come by the case.....LOL

BTW be mindful of your state laws....city, county permits, checks....as well as gun type, magazine size ...Many places won't ship certain thing to some states.
Some states won't let you have a "Evil black rifle/machine gun"........another good reason to shop local.


----------



## FireMaker

Most states you can purchase a blackpowder pistol and ship it to the home.


----------



## NRA_guy

I am not sure about Oklahoma's laws but in Mississippi you can buy a handgun face-to-face in the state from anybody who akso lives in the state and wants to sell you one---somewhat similar to buying a lawn mower or radio.

There is no FFL involved, no gun registration, etc.

So Craig's List and ArmsList work.

Just be careful (especially with Craig's List sellers): 

Make sure to take another (armed) person with you for the purchase. 

Get a bill of sale from the seller showing the gun's serial number and the seller's name.

Look at the seller's driver's license to make sure it is the same as the driver's license and that he is a resident of your state.

Do the exchange in a well lighted public place, preferably in the day time.

Here is ArmsList for Oklahoma:

http://www.armslist.com/classifieds...ma&category=all&page=1&posttype=7&ships=False


----------



## hunter63

NRA_guy said:


> I am not sure about Oklahoma's laws but in Mississippi you can buy a handgun face-to-face in the state from anybody who akso lives in the state and wants to sell you one---somewhat similar to buying a lawn mower or radio.
> 
> There is no FFL involved, no gun registration, etc.
> 
> So Craig's List and ArmsList work.
> 
> Just be careful (especially with Craig's List sellers):
> 
> Make sure to take another (armed) person with you for the purchase.
> 
> Get a bill of sale from the seller showing the gun's serial number and the seller's name.
> 
> Look at the seller's driver's license to make sure it is the same as the driver's license and that he is a resident of your state.
> 
> Do the exchange in a well lighted public place, preferably in the day time.
> 
> Here is ArmsList for Oklahoma:
> 
> http://www.armslist.com/classifieds...ma&category=all&page=1&posttype=7&ships=False


Wisconsin allow this as well.....and over the years I have bought and sold a lot of firearms....
Mostly out the the newspaper.
As a matter of fact...you will see tables at shows that say "Private sale".....nothing other than cash required.

They are trying to change this so even the private sale need a FFL
Problem is if you sell or even give a gun to a friend, relative, or even leave one to your son or daughter ....Would have to go thru a background check, registration...and of course the fees....

Has not passed ....so far....

But I will no longer buy or sell guns on the Interweb Craigslist and such.......Do Not Trust any of that ...for many reasons.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

hunter63 said:


> Beer comes in a box...????
> Thought wine (the good stuff) was in a box....beer come by the case.....LOL
> 
> BTW be mindful of your state laws....city, county permits, checks....as well as gun type, magazine size ...Many places won't ship certain thing to some states.
> Some states won't let you have a "Evil black rifle/machine gun"........another good reason to shop local.


a case is a box! Only classy people drink wine from a box. Take the bladder out of the box and use 550 cord and you can sling it and make travel much easier!


----------



## hunter63

Texaspredatorhu said:


> a case is a box! Only classy people drink wine from a box. Take the bladder out of the box and use 550 cord and you can sling it and make travel much easier!


Yeah, YEAH That's the ticket....Yeah...


----------



## FarmboyBill

Craigslist Tulsa don't list guns


----------



## Wolf mom

Gunbroker.com
Sellers have to ship to someone local that has a Federal Firearms License (FFL), so make a friend. Find out how much they charge usually around $25 - $30.00.


----------



## Darren

I've bought handguns from gunbroker and from a shop, in person, that was in a state different from my state of residence as shown on my drivers license. In each case I had the local FFL holder where I lived send a copy of their FFL to the seller. The seller then shipped the handgun to the FFL holder and I picked it up there after completing the federal form and the local FFL holder ran the background check.


----------



## Nimrod

Craigs list and Ebay have been subverted by the liberal SJWs. They do not sell guns or ammo. In the hypocritical award of the year, they do sell all the accessories. 

You can buy a gun on line but you have to have the seller use an FFL dealer to ship it and an FFL dealer on your end to receive it. You must comply with a background check and all local laws before your local FFL dealer will release the gun to you. You pay for both the seller's and receiving FFL dealers charges and fees and shipping. It may be cheaper to buy local. 

Gun Broker sells new and used guns on line. They usually have an auction like Ebay.

Guns America also sells new and used. They are usually at fixed prices.

Brick and mortar dealers, like Buds, sell on line as well.


----------



## po boy

Armslist in Tulsa. Use caution. I live near Lebanon Tn an the local police allows meet ups at their office..


----------



## Bearfootfarm

FarmboyBill said:


> Craigslist Tulsa don't list guns


Then don't look there.


----------



## mustangglp

hunter63 said:


> Wisconsin allow this as well.....and over the years I have bought and sold a lot of firearms....
> Mostly out the the newspaper.
> As a matter of fact...you will see tables at shows that say "Private sale".....nothing other than cash required.
> 
> They are trying to change this so even the private sale need a FFL
> Problem is if you sell or even give a gun to a friend, relative, or even leave one to your son or daughter ....Would have to go thru a background check, registration...and of course the fees....
> 
> Has not passed ....so far....
> 
> But I will no longer buy or sell guns on the Interweb Craigslist and such.......Do Not Trust any of that ...for many reasons.


This is exactly how California is you can't even leave your firearms to your kids.


----------



## regulator

Armslist has become rampant with fraud over the years. I'm an FFl / SOT and purchse from distributers and some online when I find. I can't even remember the number of scams I've run into over the years on Armslist. If you have found a deal online and want to buy it from an individual they will have to take it to an FFL to ship it (legally). Mail your check to the FFL they will be shipping from and they can drop of the gun and pick up their check at the same time. I do this for friends and small fee for others. 

Buds and grab a gun are places to find deals but after you pay shipping and transfer fees it's about the same as sourcing from a small local shop. Considering you will have to go and pick up from the FFl anyway you might as well shop locally and support them. Also many small FFls don't accept guns from buds so verify before buying or you may be driving a ways to an FFl that accepts.

The same goes for silencers and SBRs when being shipped although the transfer fee is much higher due to the form 3 and form 4 involved plus I have
To store the class III weapons for 10 to 12 months waiting on forms to clear.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yes I know about having to pay a local dealer to receive it. I bought a replica Henry from a reenactor in Cali. It had been in Geronimo, Cochese, and Historys Mysterys, and he had still pics to go with it. I paid a local dealer $20 to receive it. Boy has it now.


----------



## regulator

Great find!


----------



## FarmboyBill

Paid $1000 for it.


----------



## po boy

FarmboyBill said:


> Paid $1000 for it.


For What?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

po boy said:


> For What?





> replica Henry


Probably this one:
http://www.bing.com/search?q=replic...0-0&sk=&cvid=5CACF3A62C264BF3B3431B3BA1FB8128

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Henry_Rifle.jpg


----------



## krackin

The online sale info is timely for me. 

I have a M 700 Sendero I purchased new in the mid '90's. 7mm STW, fluted SS barrel. 4x16x Weaver. Extremely low mileage. I bought it to shoot across my fields but really never used it after sighting it in at 250 yard zero. I took her out a few times but never got a working shot and it isn't a truck rifle. I've put about a box and a half through it and I haven't fired it in nearly 20 years. I've got unprimed brass, no dies, and 5 and a half boxes of Rem 140 factories. Also a Timney trigger never installed. Didn't need it with the factory adjustable. 

I've about decided to part with it so somebody else can enjoy it. I don't sit and wait for 600 yard shots these days, I go get the shots and I have rifles for that. I don't know what I should do to market the rifle. The 7mm STW should belong to a handloader, IMHO.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

gun broker is a good place to list guns . you may find a dealer near you that would list it as consignment if your not sure about how to go about it, I have bought from gun broker but never sold , a friend buys and sells regularly on GB.


----------



## krackin

A buddy of mine buys and sells online, or at least he used to. I'll give him a call to see how he does it. He used to get into S&W revolvers mostly. He had a local semi-retired FFL for shipping whom I've never met. The FFLs I always bought from are out of it now. 

Consignment is a good idea. I'd take a beating with an outright sale to a dealer. I'm sure of that and I don't blame them. In the past I always did a trade but at this stage I have all I need and I don't burn through ammo like I did in my teens and twenties.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

one of the guys I shoot pistol league with opened a gun shop in his auto repair shop , and gets 7% of the sale for consignment sales so if your rifle brought 800 it would mean you get would get 744 not that your going to bring your gun to Wisconsin but that gives you some idea of what places charge I think he is on the low side and others charge either a flat rate or some percentage between 7 and 21% check around and see what shops in your area charge for consignment.


----------



## krackin

I was thinking 10% would be fair. I had to get farm work done today before rain set in so I didn't get anywhere on it yet. I forgot all about it after work until just now. That kind of shows that I'm not wild about parting with it. I'll call around this weekend. I'd rather it all go, I could keep the trigger but I don't need it. My other 700 is perfect to me, got that in '78. I don't need the scope. 

My area isn't the best for long range rifles now. Most farm country was abandoned and grown up, a 300 yard shot is getting rare, kind of a shame really. Used to be selective forest clear cuts much longer than that. There are still some big fields in ME. I don't get over that way, I have too much wildlife control to do of my own. The guys I know who hunt out west are pretty much set for rifles. Most of them go at least .30 and not handloaders.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

Gun broker is flooded with stuff and honestly I don't think a whole lot moves in way of "odd duck" calibers. Mind you the 7 stw is a great round just becoming obsolete slowly. I have a sendero in 300 RUM and I love it. Best rifle I have ever owned. I have made several ethical kills beyond 600 with it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

This is the worst time of year to sell a hunting rifle.
Demand will increase exponentially starting in September.


----------



## krackin

You got it Tex. Should we keep our specialized rifles for 200 years we will be rich. I just ain't so sure I want to hang out here that long. On the other hand, I made a couple calls tonight. I'm getting some pretty good response. Like I said, got to talk to handloaders. 

Seems the trend is moving back to 7mm down to 6.5 mm as I've been told. Americans, including myself, are traditionally large to big bore fans. On top of that we shoot loose bores. That may be changing somewhat, but I'm thinking it is just another rotation of popular calibers. 

Should mayhap I sell this rifle, you looking to sell? I better back off that, I'll be right where I am now. I ain't interested. Don't post pics dang you.


----------



## Jolly

I've bought guns from Bud's and Grabagun with good success. OTOH, I know what I am buying and I look hard for bargains. To do that, you have to be flexible and patient.

If you would like to support your local FFL, buy at certain times of the year. The Shot Show occurs in the winter and that's when the distributors are deciding what they will purchase. As a result, you see certain models and calibers being offered at reduced prices. If you give your FFL a heads up and are a bit flexible, you can get some very good deals. I used to deal with Guns South and Sanders, but most of the distributors have deals.

Example...Although it's been a dozen years ago, I had a customer tell me he wanted a new deer rifle (he was hunting with a SMLE). I caught a blowout sale on Savage rifles with laminated stocks. IIRC, it was $225 my cost + shipping. Could have any caliber you wanted, as long as it was 25-06. After he put a scope on it, he got it to shoot sub-MOA groups. He was tickled.

A current example was some Ruger Americans I ran across the other day, at very good prices, but limited in caliber selection. For the life of me, I can't remember where.

Another example a bit farther back was a poor guy I worked with, who was trying to deer hunt with a single shot 20 gauge. He told me to find him something, but he didn't have much spare money. I managed to find him a Spanish Mauser in .308 and sold it to him at my cost of $69. He took that old rifle, broke it into pieces, cleaned up the stock and finished it with some kind of oil they had in the boiler room. He finished the barreled action and sling swivels with black BBQ pit paint. The old rifle has since been cerakoted, but he has used it for years, usually killing two or three deer. That kind of deal usually happens with a fresh influx of imported stuff, which kinda was way down during the Obama years.

Anyway, just a few suggestions - YMMV.


----------



## Jolly

Bad when you get old and can't type...That would be Glen Zanders or his son, not Sanders...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Bearfootfarm said:


> This is the worst time of year to sell a hunting rifle.
> Demand will increase exponentially starting in September.


I know your right , but that is a sad truth , people should have their hunting gun in order before labor day , and have been practicing with it and know where and how it hits.

I have a cousin who has shot the same gun for years in 15 or 20 years has not touched the scope once , so he was busy and didn't take it out to check zero last year , well it cost him at least 2 deer he got 2 others but when he realized he was only getting deer facing left and not right or strait on and he was farther back than he had intended on the deer he did get . we set up a piece of cardboard at camp and he was 6 inches right at about 25 yards something had moved in his scope the 2 he did get were walking right to left and only about 25 yards away.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Jolly said:


> I've bought guns from Bud's and Grabagun with good success. OTOH, I know what I am buying and I look hard for bargains. To do that, you have to be flexible and patient.
> 
> If you would like to support your local FFL, buy at certain times of the year. The Shot Show occurs in the winter and that's when the distributors are deciding what they will purchase. As a result, you see certain models and calibers being offered at reduced prices. If you give your FFL a heads up and are a bit flexible, you can get some very good deals. I used to deal with Guns South and Sanders, but most of the distributors have deals.
> 
> Example...Although it's been a dozen years ago, I had a customer tell me he wanted a new deer rifle (he was hunting with a SMLE). I caught a blowout sale on Savage rifles with laminated stocks. IIRC, it was $225 my cost + shipping. Could have any caliber you wanted, as long as it was 25-06. After he put a scope on it, he got it to shoot sub-MOA groups. He was tickled.
> 
> A current example was some Ruger Americans I ran across the other day, at very good prices, but limited in caliber selection. For the life of me, I can't remember where.
> 
> Another example a bit farther back was a poor guy I worked with, who was trying to deer hunt with a single shot 20 gauge. He told me to find him something, but he didn't have much spare money. I managed to find him a Spanish Mauser in .308 and sold it to him at my cost of $69. He took that old rifle, broke it into pieces, cleaned up the stock and finished it with some kind of oil they had in the boiler room. He finished the barreled action and sling swivels with black BBQ pit paint. The old rifle has since been cerakoted, but he has used it for years, usually killing two or three deer. That kind of deal usually happens with a fresh influx of imported stuff, which kinda was way down during the Obama years.
> 
> Anyway, just a few suggestions - YMMV.



those Spanish mausers were known for soft receivers , you are not supposed to be using 308 ammo in them if you shot factory 150gr ammo from it less than 20 rounds a year you probably get decades of hunting out of them , but they are not for 308 win they were converts from an older cartridge and used a spanish 7.62 load that was less powerful than 308 win


----------



## Jolly

To be honest, I don't remember if it was a FR-7 or a FR-8. The 7 is built on a 93 small ring action, the 8 is built on the Spanish version of a 98. IIRC, _G&A_ did a pressure test on the 93's a few years back and found they handled pressures well in excess of normal 150g .308 loads, which would make sense, since the Spanish issued them in that caliber. They were never issued in .308 CETME, nor was the CETME, that I know of.

I agree, I would not get blue pill madness and get silly with one of these rifles. But as long as the headspace is fine and a gunsmith finds them ok to shoot, I'd have no problem feeding them standard pressure .308 loads. As bad as they kick, I don't think anyone would want to run a bunch of rounds through them, anyway.


----------



## TraderBob

Get a Curio and Relics FFL, have the good older stuff shipped right to your house. It's what my wife does...she likes the old stuff. (it's probably why she keeps me around). Yeah, no modern stuff, but 50 yrs old items are still good to go. Late 50's, early 60's. Personally, my son is into mausers, and mosins.

Per the ATF: http://www.swagbucks.com/?f=51&q=curio+and+relics

"Firearms automatically attain C&R status when they are 50 years old. Any firearm that is at least 50 years old, and in its original configuration, would qualify as a C&R firearm. *It is not necessary for such firearms to be listed in ATF's C&R list.* Therefore, ATF does not generally list firearms in the C&R publication by virtue of their age."

You wouldn't believe what you can get shipped to you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I know your right , but that is a sad truth , people should have their hunting gun in order before labor day , and have been practicing with it and know where and how it hits.


Gun season here doesn't start until mid October, so if they buy a rifle at the first of September they have 5-6 weeks to set it up. 

I've seem some though that would come in to buy a rifle on a Saturday when opening day was the following Monday.


----------



## krackin

It is always rifle season here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

krackin said:


> It is always rifle season here.


Yes, but only for poachers.


----------



## krackin

Farms do wildlife control on a regular basis. Depending on the type of ag involved, it doesn't really stop. We use pre-damage permits and depredation permits, those are for licensed hunters coming in to assist. Owner/operators don't need permits. I own.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

krackin said:


> Farms do wildlife control on a regular basis. Depending on the type of ag involved, it doesn't really stop. We use pre-damage permits and depredation permits, those are for licensed hunters coming in to assist. Owner/operators don't need permits. I own.


That's not "rifle season".
Its depredation control.


----------



## krackin

Rifle season to me. Now go trot along to your next thread.


----------



## Bearfootfarm




----------



## Nimrod

Rifle season on poachers sounds about right to me.


----------



## ergo

much poaching is done on govt land and it's a misdemeanor. Everyone has committed felonies, including your mama.Kissing anyone who's under age 18 is a felony in some states. Having oral sex with your spouse is a felony in at least one state. Copyright violation is a felony, etc. Those critters do not belong to you. ya know.


----------



## hunter63

ergo said:


> much poaching is done on govt land and it's a misdemeanor. Everyone has committed felonies, including your mama.Kissing anyone who's under age 18 is a felony in some states. Having oral sex with your spouse is a felony in at least one state. Copyright violation is a felony, etc. Those critters do not belong to you. ya know.


What earthly purpose did that post serve?
Sounds pretty troll-y to me.


----------



## ergo

why is what I said "trolling" and somebody claiming it's ok to murder people for poaching just allowed to be let go, hmm? I called him on his bs, that's all.


----------



## catalekid

Farmboy Bill ........ I don't know if you have found a handgun yet and I am not even sure of your main purpose in wanting one ...... but for self defense about the best deal I know of are the police trade in Beretta 92s models on Gunbroker ....... these are only $269 plus $15 dollar shipping and the dealer fee to receive it ....... this is an outstanding deal on a great design ...... these pistols will have a good deal of finish wear but will be very functional ....... I would pick up one or two spare mags as this particular model has a slightly different magazine release ....... you can have it shipped directly to the Pawn Shop on the highway by Prairie Rose restaurant, I think they charge $20.


----------

